# Баян или орган



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Май 2012)

Господа форумчане. Не могу удержаться от того чтобы не открыть такую тему. Сразу скажу что не имею никакого злого умысла и никого не собираюсь выставлять невеждой. Просто, я сам не на сто процентов уверен в своём мнении (что, в принципе, уже можно интерпретировать как невежество). Но осмелюсь и скажу что, по моему, всё-таки звучит баян а не орган. Вот ссылка на ролик Юрия Казакова. Пожалуйста, прошу высказывать свои мнения. Повторюсь, что это не для подколки, а просто проверяю самого себя. Так что если на этой теме начнётся "драка", то заранее прошу извинить и валить всё на меня. Но надеюсь, что до этого не дойдёт.


----------



## restavrator_m (26 Май 2012)

Очень интересная тема для обсуждения! Я всегда тоже поражался тому, сколько мощи в звуке может быть у хорошего баяна! Если не смотреть на исполнителя и его инструмент - то звук вполне можно спутать с органным! Это видео меня всегда поражало не меньше того, которое выставили вы: ссылка на видео.

А на вашем видео - мне почему-то тоже кажется, что это звучит баян. Хотя сомнний у меня на счёт этого тоже немало. Одно из них - почему совсем не слышно работы механики, хотя бы переключения регистров?


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (26 Май 2012)

*restavrator m*
спасибо за отклик. Будем считать счёт 2:0 в пользу баяна (видео с исполнением Ю. Казакова). Хотя, когда Вы пишите: _"А на вашем видео - мне почему-то тоже кажется, что это звучит баян."_ то это можно расценивать как то, что по-Вашему на первом видео (видео с исполнением Ю. Казакова) звучит орган. Если не затруднит, то подтвердите или опровергните мой вывод. А вот видео с Виталием Дмитриевым выставил кто-то другой, а не я. С ним, кстати, у меня как-то не возникало сомнений. Мне казалось, что там чётко баян. А эффект усиливается за счёт зала. Обратите внимание на звук хлопающей двери и голоса в зале. Переключение регистров слышно (прислушайтесь на 1:19).


----------



## restavrator_m (26 Май 2012)

Я имел ввиду "ваше видео" - то первое видео на которое вы дали ссылку - исполнение Юрия Казакова.=) Посмотрел его несколько раз и сомнений у меня стало меньше, что это звук баяна. Запись очень старая и видео и звука, поэтому вполне вероятно что звук искажается на нём. Да и помещение с соответствующей аккустикой добавляет большей схожести с органом. 

Я за то, что это звучит баян!=)


----------



## ze_go (27 Май 2012)

Баян - однозначно. В училище играл этот шедевр И.С.Баха, слушали для ознакомления много записей (в том числе и Ю.Казакова). Особенно запомнились растянутые восьмушки на 1:18, 1:26. 
Да и в какие акустические условия баян не помещай, орган звучит по-иному всё-таки. А здесь в фуге налицо смены динамики, неподвластные органу (быстрые крещендо и диминуэндо)


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Май 2012)

Благодарю за поддержание темы. 

*restavrator m*
Спасибо за пояснение, а то я немного не понял. Может русский забывать начинаю  Тут мы порой шутим, что родной язык мол забыли, а местный так и не выучили. 
Если Вы говорили про переключение регистров на видео с Юрием Казаковым, то моё предположение, что они находятся на обратной стороне грифа. Он нажимает их большим пальцем. Поскольку они обращены к нему, а не вперёд, то звук (щелчки в моменты переключения) сильно поглощается одеждой и в такой записи (Вы правильно заметили насчёт её качества) этого не слышно.
*
ze go*
А Вы не помните, какие/чьи оранжировки Вы играли в училище? И вообще, много-ли существует вариантов этого произведения для баяна?


----------



## bayanistka (27 Май 2012)

Для прослушивания музыки я не пользуюсь обычными ширпотребными плеерами типа Ай-пода ( они способны только исказить качество звука в худшую сторону), 
Они мне нафиг и даром не нужны.
Я пользуюсь, главным образом, "хай-энд" электронными девайсами, включая некоторые портативного типа. Слушаю строго во ФЛАКЕ или аналогичных!
Вот как раз они- то и выдают классный звук при помощи различных встроенных эффектов и "улучшайзеров". 
Я только что взял запись ре- минорной фуги в исполнении Липса и "пропустил" её через базу некоторых эффектов: убрались посторонние шумы, усилилась глубина звука, эхо, и т.д. 
Результат- вся тембральная окраска существенно изменилась и получилось звучание близкое к органному. 
Моё мнение- при наборе и монтаже данного видеоролика применялось нечто похожее. Вот так и получился звук баяна похожий на органный. Заметьте, что при всём этом баянные обертоны сохранены.

Если хотите по-нормальному слушать музыку, то забудьте про ай-поды, ай-фоны, самсунки, сони и прочее. Кстати, продукцию так называемой шаражки АППЛ я вообще не признаю- держал в руках один раз, несколько лет назад- и выкинул. Это самое настоящее ДЕРЬМО, напичканное всяким хламом! (включая телефоны).

Купите себе для начала нормальный плейер- типа КОВОН Ж3 или HifiMAN HM. И слушайте себе на здоровье. 
Из баяна вы сделаете орган, а из органа баян.


----------



## ze_go (27 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> А Вы не помните, какие/чьи оранжировки Вы играли в училище? И вообще, много-ли существует вариантов этого произведения для баяна?


ну, лично я играл переложение Ф.Липса (на мой взгляд самое удачное), чьи ещё существуют - не помню. но самый лучший вариант - это брать оригинал и делать переложение самому


----------



## bayanistka (27 Май 2012)

*ze_go*,
------- но самый лучший вариант - это брать оригинал и делать переложение самому----------

Полностью согласен.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (27 Май 2012)

На мой взгляд нужно делать самому.Я когда заканчивал институт, играл какой-то симбиоз из переложения Липса ,ф-но переложения и оригинала.
Председателем Госкомиссии был А.Е. Онегин. Пятерку поставили.


----------



## ze_go (27 Май 2012)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> ф-но переложения


небось Ф.Бузони? или Ф.Лист - тот в октаву всё любил :biggrin:


----------



## ModernBach (27 Май 2012)

Тот и в октаву и в ломанную октаву любил, всяко любил)


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (27 Май 2012)

Ну похоже, мои опасения что народ начнёт давать разные версии были напрасны. И, как говорится, слава богу. В продолжение обсуждения, если никто не против, я хочу немного расширить (и углУбить ентот вопрос ). То есть, поговорить о различных исполнениях этого произведения на баяне. А в частности, скажу что мне приходилось слышать около десятка исполнителей, к сожалению только в записи. На слух я, увы, не могу сказать чья это обработка, но если оценивать только само прочтение (слишком художественное слово для инженера ), то вот этот ролик с Юрием Казаковым мне кажется наиболее "Баховским". Сделаю пару оговорок. Во-первых, исполнения Липса я не слышал, а во-вторых, я не баянист и даже не музыкант (просто человек, воспринимающий мир скорее как инженер). Напишите кому какое исполнение нравится (если есть на интернете, укажите ссылку).


----------



## bayanistka (27 Май 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*,
------- Напишите кому какое исполнение нравится---------

Ре -минорную играли и играют сотни музыкантов во всём мире. Из фонотеки , которой я располагаю, мне больше по душе как её играет Сергей Слепокуров. Исполнил просто блестяще. Хотя запись не совсем свежая и диск записывался не в самой высокорофессиональной студии- я всё равно предпочитаю слушать его. 

Как бы то ни было, Бах писал не для баяна, а для органа. Последний раз ( 3 года назад слышал исполненение этой пьесы в Ватикане ; правда забыл сколько лет было тому органу). Вот это было зрелище- звучало СИЛЬНО!


----------



## ModernBach (28 Май 2012)

По мне лучше всего ее исполняет Романько, в контакте можно найти спокойно запись


----------

